# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cornice Cement to patch plaster before tiling?

## asc68

Hello, 
I have removed some old ceramic tiles in the toilet skirting and laundry area with a hammer and chisel but that has left the wall with some holes and indentations in the orginal plaster. The wall is a plastered brick wall. I intend to retile the same surface with new tiles. My question is can I use cornice cement to plug those holes before laying on the tiles with mastic ? Or should I be using somethinig else? Joint compund? Cement Render? 
I have seen some products like Gyprock Cornice Cement 45 and Render-It. Would these do? What's the pros and cons? I was thinking they are pretty much the same, except the cornice cement will be quicker drying times?  
I have another larger area where plaster has lifted-about 600mmx600mm above the laundry doorway that I have removed. The original plaster s only 5-10mm (varies) in thickness. Underneath is bare brick. I think if I try to base coat/top coat, it'll end up too thick?  
Can I just patch it up with cornice cement(wetting the brick first),dry for 45 minutes, smooth it over with sanding and apply a oil based paint undercoat before applying water based paint? is this method advisable? 
Thanks for any advice.

----------


## lbg

depending on the size of your holes, I'd almost be inclined to just pack up the tile glue as you go...

----------


## rrobor

Depends on you. If you can finish the wall smoothly cornice cement is OK.  If you are a bit rough and think you will sand flat, its like sanding concrete. My choice would be fill the holes with cornice cement then finish with a base coat plaster.

----------


## Rod Dyson

You dont need a crash hot finish under tiles. Any product you mention will do except total joint compound,  (premixed plastering compound).

----------


## cravenhaven

Dont think I would be too keen on putting water based paint over an oil based undercoat, it wont stick.

----------


## murray1969

hello everyone,just joined in this forem and i dont mind at all giving some advise about whatever i really know.i've been in the building trade for nearly 22 years,speciallizing on plastering,rendering (interior-exterior),texture finish,sandfinish,limestone finish,gyprock,etc........asc68 !!!dont use anytjing else than the normal render to render the walls.which is cement,preferably brickies coz it already has lime in it,an d mix it in a cement mixer so it'll be nice and easy to push on the wall.leave it for about an hour and then rule it off.let i t dry for a few days before putting the tiles on.DON'T FORGET to put some DAMPCOURSE into the mix too,especially for the bathrooms and wc....cheers mate  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

